# Robin Sightings...



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Well if seeing a Robin is any sign that Spring is around the corner, there was probably 50 of them in my lawn eariler today. The first ones I had seen since Last Fall. 

Anyone else seen them around?


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Boozer said:


> Well if seeing a Robin is any sign that Spring is around the corner, there was probably 50 of them in my lawn eariler today. The first ones I had seen since Last Fall.
> 
> Anyone else seen them around?


 You serious?????
Heap big storm bearin down on y'all down there too!


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah, they came in with about 50 in this flock, ramsacked the lawn looking for worms or whatever, guessing they didn't find much and they were gone. Seen them right outside my window plain as day, 100% they were Robins.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

REALLY!!! That is really cool! I keep telling myself 'just a little longer'. :lol:


----------

